# If your house was on fire, what would you save?



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

My collection of blood, dead bugs, and animal bones.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

great_pudgy_owl said:


> I can't believe I had to read that three times to get it. :laughing: I hang my head in shame


Funny enough, I too got it after the third time of reading it.


Nevertheless, I have a sweet knight in shininf armour. @Ninjaws
Whatta treasure. Makes losing a home less painful.
*ngggh*


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

My IDs and important documents, my wallet, car keys, cell phone. if I have the time my laptop - external drives

I am a logic driven INFP at times


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

My PS3.
Heck, I didn't waste all these hours on Skyrim for nothing.
Grabbing my books and games also would be useful.


----------



## ahem (Apr 21, 2015)

Clean pair of undies (in case I get to shack up with a cute fireman) and my top 5 fav shoes

But seriously, phone and wallet


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

My phones, my safe, and my collection trunk. 

I mean, assuming my parents already went out with all the important documents and the jewellery boxes...


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Would depend of the severity of the fire..

But I have often played out this cenario in my head.. I think id unplug my pc and throw that out the window, but befor that id grab all my photo albums.

But if the fire was stoppable id try and stop it ofcourse, atleast slow it down.
OR then id just proceed trying to save stuff.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Backpack (contains essentially everything I need for a day) and what's in my pockets. Almost everything else is replaceable.


----------



## Gilfoyle (Jan 19, 2015)

My external hard drive because of the pictures in it, jewelry box, laptop, plants, camera, allergy pills and inhaler, electrical piano and everything else that I own. I live in the concrete fundament of the building and I can just use the window as a door. I would probably be able to save everything, and the floor wouldn't even burn.


----------



## annago68 (May 19, 2015)

Everything. Just run to my bedroom, throw everything I can get my hands on out the window, and then follow. Hopefully someone would be there to catch me. If not, then... at least I'll know I tried.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

Photographs.. anything can be replaced / re-earned. Photographs can't. And maybe a few documents if I'm thinking straight.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

My pet if I have one, my artwork and guitars and photograph albums.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My apartment burnt down two years ago, the fire alarms were not up to code and the apartment directly next to mine was set on fire intentionally, but by the time I realized (because of how hot it was and smoke trickling in) and checked the hall to see her door black with smoke leaking out.... I pounded on every single apartment until someone answered on that floor. There was one apartment where the couple would not answer. I got everyone else alerted to the fire, grabbed my kids a blanket that was in sight and ran. As we were running out I told my kids to go outside to our SUV and sit in it as the fire was spreading, me and another resident living there were banging on this young couples door with a baby-finally he answered in his underwear and yelled "what" he thought it was just some loud obnoxious neighbors. When everyone was outside we could all see the building burning and none of us had more warning then getting ourselves and our loved ones out. 

I can tell you what I thought about that was burning... all my childhood, and my childrens childhood family photographs, my $6,000+ in photography studio equipment, my camera, and all my childrens memorabilia. My land lord was able to pull out one photo album and jewelry box that were salvaged because they were in a metal wardrobe. 

I miss all my photographs. I miss everything I worked over a decade to build in furnishings for my kids. Did I replace furniture, yes I did my house now almost two years later looks like a lobby tho. You never think of how many little things add up to things that tell a story about your life. My home now is somewhat more like a home, but nothing like what a lifetime of accumulation brings. You know a thoughtful gift someone gives or such. I try and be thankful that we are ok and had community help and have furnishings now, but yeah a piece ofme still gets very very angry when I look around and feel like I am in a fucking lobby because some crazy bitch lit a building on fire.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Cinnamon83 said:


> M when I look around and feel like I am in a fucking lobby because some crazy bitch lit a building on fire.


crazy bitches cause a LOT Of problems in the world.................


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Receipts and the excitement of finally going on that backpacking trip across Europe. Thanks insurance!


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

I know my dad would save my mum and my mum would save the dog, leaving me to save my computer guilt free.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Myself.

Ok,if I had time I'd think about saving my phone,wallet and some clothes,if I had LOTS of time but then again, if I had all that time I'd probably also have time to try to stop the fire.
If it got so bad to the point of me not being able to stop the fire then my things would probably be the last thing on my mind.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

My Xbox games and my backup hard-drive(external of course).

I would've liked to be able to save my DVD collection, but with there being over 300 of them it's not realistic.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

My laptop, phone, bankcard etc, cause this is the information age.
My shoes and jacket cause it will be cold out, especially without a house.
Any money lying around, cause when you lose everything every bit counts.
My magic cards perhaps, cause I like that game, dunno if I remember that in an emergency though.

Yeah basically that.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

I would grab my laptop, my Nintendo DS and some jeans (I love them to death). 
Then, if I still have time, I might realize that taking some memories with me would be a good idea, too. Maybe some very expensive stuff, too. Some books maybe...
And I hope I would grab my money. Thinking through the scenario I completly forgot about it until I read it somewhere here.


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

If I was the only living thing in the house: pick a bag I have next to me and throw my laptop, cellphone and wallet in there. And some clothes if I had the time.

If I wasn't: I would scream FIRE so my family would be aware that the house is on fire, grab my two pets and run.


----------



## Laiskiainen (May 27, 2015)

My dog and personal projects at least. Wallet and phone would be a necessity too, but I'd become way too frustrated if my long-term work completely vanished with fire, and I couldn't live with myself knowing I left a close family-member burn to death (I had nightmares about a situation like this for 10 years already). 
Laptop, if the situation allowed it, yes but better buy a new laptop than take the risk in expense of losing everything else I'd save.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Animals, safe, computer.


----------



## Jagdpanther (May 16, 2015)

Animals, my Soviet uniform, and my laptop.
I don't give a fuck about my phone.


----------



## alive (Nov 18, 2013)

Purse (has all my important documents [event though it's unsafe])

My journals 

My cellphone

Old family pictures (Conveniently all in a bag near the door)


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

Luckily I don't own that many objects and practically live out of storage containers. I would first go for my purse (wallet/cell phone), document folder, laptop, folder with cards from family, hygiene bag, and portable blender (gotta have my smoothies), in that order, along with a blanket and towel, all which are easily accessible and easy to carry. If I had enough time, I would throw my suitcase full of clothes out the window if possible.


----------



## Swelly (Nov 3, 2011)

My stapler - in all honesty my dog.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

My cat and SO. Stuff is stuff.


----------



## Krokottas (May 1, 2015)

Maybe not the porn, but most definitely the PC, and still only because we're assuming I'm the only one living there at the time. (So I'm not including cat and/or visitors.)


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

all live beings, photo-album, smartphone, billfold, blanket, shoes


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

Computer, wallet, phone. In descending order of importance, replacing those would be a pain in the ass. Everything else around here is ultimately not that big a deal.


----------



## Nojz (Jul 23, 2013)

In the heat of the moment I don't think I would be able to grab anything but the urn with my dog's ashes and my e-cigarette. I would like to be heroic enough to save both my laptop and phone, since I have no insurance, but my arms are only so big, and I'm intimidated by life.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

I've thought about this before. My precious 2006 american gold eagle coin. It was a gift from my mom when I was very young and into collecting things and holds a lot of sentimental value. Reading these answers I feel so different lol-everyone is saying their laptop or computer, but those can easily be replaced. Also would take a bunch of other sentimental things including gifted jewelry and pictures.

After that, probably my birth certificate and social security card. Then any money.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Perhaps wallet and phone, just because they are always near me, so easy to pick up.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Clothes or blanket, shoes, car/truck keys, wallet, phone and pistol.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

If I only have a minute, and the kids and cats are already safe, I'd be boring an take my phone, wallet and car key, just to be able to function in that immediate situation. Winter coat and boots if I can grab them. Although with the car and wallet I could also drive to the nearest mall to buy shoes and coats, if needed.

If it weren't a question of grabbing something quickly in an emergency, the one material thing I'd choose to save from burning would be my diaries. All my life I've dealt with my emotions by writing about them (we're talking 30+ years or diaries), and I would feel very alone if they disappeared.


----------



## orion83uk (Mar 13, 2018)

Car key and phone.

Least then I'd have some form of shelter while I phone and wait on the fire brigade.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

My computers. It makes my heart ache when I say this, but I favor one more than the other, I'd definitely at least get her out of here safe.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

Well even if you're not living alone, other people are likely to be able to escape themselves.

I would grab my Xbox One and throw it in my box full of books.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

1) My purse has my phone, wallet, ID, & car/work keys.
2) My emergency bag has my passport, bank info, money, a change of clothes, charger, USB's (with photos, music, important docs) etc... 

The pics & important papers are in the fireproof safe, which hopefully will survive the fire. It's too heavy for me to take with me.


----------



## FeliciteM (Nov 6, 2017)

The picture albums and my favourite pjs.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Well it depends on what is in the house. The question is so wide.


----------



## Wulver (Sep 4, 2016)

Assuming I'm the only living thing in the house meaning my dog and cat are safe and assuming I'm leaving with my coat on which means I have my phone, wallet, keys I'd probably take my computer and maybe the scrapbook my ex made for me. 

I should take the silver in my drawer with me but I doubt I'd be thinking about that.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

My stuffed animal.
And maybe my art portfolio, though its kinda bulky. But all my college drawings in there, there's a lot of it and it would be impossible to replace. And lastly my car keys so I can go wherever I need to recover from the event.

I don't really include my phone because its basically always in hand. And as its a wallet case it has all my cards and my drivers license. I think my documents are actually stashed somewhere in a fireproof box.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

My purse (actually it's a small fanny pack). It contains ID cards, bank cards, and driver's license, as well as mail key and car keys. Losing these and replacing them is a huge hassle. Everything else can be easily replaced. 

I speak from experience--no fires, but I've lost many things, or had them stolen, or had to leave them in a hurry.


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

My cats and my computer, everything else is replaceable...okay maybe the giant crate of ammo and guns that I have. Some collectables etc. I can move very fast...


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

At the moment my girlfriend and I live in a small apartment with no pets and not a whole lot of stuff... I would grab my tv, phone, help her get the computer. Those are the only things of value we own atm.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

This actually happened to me 25 years ago
I was on crutches from a chain saw mishap
Lost everything


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

vinniebob said:


> This actually happened to me 25 years ago
> I was on crutches from a chain saw mishap
> Lost everything


That sucks, it's hard to imagine having to start over like that. And on crutches.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

RumellINTJType1and5 said:


> Well it depends on what is in the house. The question is so wide.


Whatever room you spend the most time in makes the most sense.

Since I'm usually in my bedroom, I'd likely throw my backpack on (already has my laptop, wallet, portfolio, and flashdrives with all my work on them), grab my cellphone and keys, and then spend about 30 seconds throwing random clothes/books/toys out my second story window.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

If they're within reach while I'm getting out then my cellphone, wallet/backpack, and important documents. If not then oh well I'm out of there. I'd rather go through the hassle of getting a new debit card or social security card than burn to death.

Of course I'd try to save my cats but if I were the only living thing in the house like the question says then the above would apply.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Family 
My dad favorite music and family objects 
Cash 
Computer and books 
Gift from my family and keys for an another home


----------



## Zeta 97 (Sep 29, 2018)

Well first I would make sure my family is busy getting out the house...... but considering im a student and I travel to and from home so often, I would grab my suitcase (which has my clothes, laptop, books and basically my whole life). Just in case u were wondering, yes I live out of a suitcase because I am too lazy to unpack it any time I get to a new place ( eg this school holiday has been 3 months long and i still haven't unpacked it).


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

great_pudgy_owl said:


> Whatever room you spend the most time in makes the most sense.
> 
> Since I'm usually in my bedroom, I'd likely throw my backpack on (already has my laptop, wallet, portfolio, and flashdrives with all my work on them), grab my cellphone and keys, and then spend about 30 seconds throwing random clothes/books/toys out my second story window.


I'd definitely save some books and laptop.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

> wallet, keys, phone, laptop, flashdrives
> academic transcripts, diplomas etc
> important papers folder (bank statements, insurance policies, stock dividend certificates etc) 

@great_pudgy_owl
Thank you for reminding me of the importance of having a fire plan. I just put all of my important items in a large bag near my bedroom door. It there's a fire, I just need to grab that bag and my wallet, keys, phone, laptop and I'm ready to go.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Rong Wong said:


> Thank you for reminding me of the importance of having a fire plan. I just put all of my important items in a large bag near my bedroom door. It there's a fire, I just need to grab that bag and my wallet, keys, phone, laptop and I'm ready to go.


I should probably do the same thing with my most important documents, as they didn't even cross my mind. 

But last week, at least I timed how fast I could get everything I needed out (based off my last post). Did it in just under a minute


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Everything that lives!


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Myself


----------



## valosagutas (Nov 5, 2017)

Because I live on an active earthquake zone, I already prepared a survival bag and placed it next to my bed in case I need to get the fuck out of where I live as soon as possible and never return it for some reason. I've planned different routes to escape and when I need, I'll choose the best one depending on the situation.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

The fire is the only thing that would need saving


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

The fire extinguisher. RIP.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

My ass.


After reading this topic, I understand better why so much death in the domestic fires ...


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Assuming that all other people and pets have already been evacuated, I would grab my phone/wallet, two important stuffed animals off my bed, and my Nintendo Switch because, hey, I'm going to need SOME form of entertainment/distraction once the rest of my posessions burn to ash. Luckily these items are all right next to each other, so it would only take a few seconds.


----------



## KJL (Feb 7, 2019)

I put my laptop, wallet, phone, and that folder with important documents (like my DD-214) in my backpack. I put on backpack, grab my 2 duffel bags full of clothes and electronics then head outside to call fire department. 10 seconds and I am outside with 95% of my belongings.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

my girlfriend and my pets if i had any!!!


----------



## Cosmic Chaos (Jun 8, 2018)

I would try and save my PC (Most expensive item) and as my book case is by the window I would probably lift it and throw it out the window (Presuming no one is outside ofc lol I do value human life more than my books ).


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

baby blue me said:


> My house.


Same thing I thought when I read the title.


----------



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> Same thing I thought when I read the title.


Mhmmm


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

1. Non-human animals (cats, dogs, birds, pigs, guinea pigs)
2. Humans
3. Birth certificate, cash, ID, medical card, phone, computer, etc. 
4. Everything else can burn


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> Same thing I thought when I read the title.


Burning to death is a horrible end.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

UltimaRatio said:


> My ass.
> 
> 
> After reading this topic, I understand better why so much death in the domestic fires ...


I know right? People putting PC and wallet as first. WTF. Who are these people and should we even send CalFire to their house? Why not just let them burn? There's 7 billion others.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Monochromatic said:


> My guitar, my laptop, my phone, headphones, wallet!
> 
> Sounds like a lot but I store them all in the same place (hopefully that place isn't on fire lmao!)
> 
> Books can be replaced, clothes can be replaced, the above are special with customization / memories!


I wish there was a dislike button on this website.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Forest Nymph said:


> Burning to death is a horrible end.


lol I wouldn't know. Do you have any fire extinguishers in your house or knowledge on what to do in situations? The question is horrible...so there is that too.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I don't know what I'd save first. I am very indecisive person.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

UltimaRatio said:


> My ass.
> 
> 
> After reading this topic, I understand better why so much death in the domestic fires ...


Like grabbing the wallet next to you is going to take *that* much time? Not everyone can only move one limb at a time. XD

Tbh, throwing junk out the window is a waste of time, but the point is what you can save fast. It's hard to replace a SSC and drivers license if you lose them at the same time, and a shame if you didn't just keep them near you or think of a fire proof safe.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

great_pudgy_owl said:


> Like grabbing the wallet next to you is going to take *that* much time? Not everyone can only do one thing at a time. xD.


The wallet is in your pocket. So Fail.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

UltimaRatio said:


> The wallet is in your pocket. So Fail.


Lol. Being a sore ass for fun, huh?

Here's a scenario: You're in your underwear because that's how you sleep. Still takes less time to grab a wallet than throw on pants.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

great_pudgy_owl said:


> Like grabbing the wallet next to you is going to take *that* much time? Not everyone can only move one limb at a time. XD
> 
> Tbh, throwing junk out the window is a waste of time, but the point is what you can save fast. It's hard to replace a SSC and drivers license if you lose them at the same time, and a shame if you didn't just keep them near you or think of a fire proof safe.


Hm, thats a really good point.

Also, why is no one saying they'd save their family first? I find that to be curious and somewhat distressing.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Hm, thats a really good point.
> 
> Also, why is no one saying they'd save their family first? I find that to be curious and somewhat distressing.


A few people have I think. The prompt included if it was just you in the house though.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

great_pudgy_owl said:


> A few people have I think. The prompt included if it was just you in the house though.


Ah, I see. Okay then.

When I'm by myself, I sleep in my underwear, so I'd grab my clothes first, then my wallet, keys, smartphone and landline phone to dial 911.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I wanna revisit this thread and say realistically, if there was a fire raging around my head in my bedroom, all i would care about is getting my girlfriend out and after that myself. I wouldn't risk anything for any of the crap we have.

But if say there was a fire like down at the other end of the building and we needed to grab a couple things just in case, then the computer and like other random shit maybe...


----------

